# Hi-boy or lo-boy Graco ultra max ii 595



## van tq nguyen (Nov 26, 2015)

We plan to buy Graco Ultra Max II 595 for painting local residential homes. In terms of benefits (convenient usages) between hi-boy and lo-boy Graco 595, should we buy hi-boy or lo-boy, especially we usally use both 5-gallons pail and 1 gallon can and sometime even oil-based primers and stains? Can anyone advives. Thank you.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I prefer hi-boys. You can roll them around, stand for wrapping hoses, etc. On NC jobs where everything is sand and dirt, it's much easier to transport. 

Especially when you use 5 gal buckets. You can hook the handle to a loop on the front of the hi-boy units and wheel the machine around. Can't do that with a lowboy.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi-boy


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeh I want the high one too. Ergonomically it's just easier to use. I'm not sure, what is supposedly the selling point to the lowboy? I can't think of any. Everything about it, it is awkward to use. Comparatively.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Oden said:


> View attachment 65849
> 
> 
> Yeh I want the high one too. Ergonomically it's just easier to use. I'm not sure,* what is supposedly the selling point to the lowboy*? I can't think of any. Everything about it, it is awkward to use. Comparatively.


It takes up less room in a van, truck, trailer, whatever. Not that that is a selling point, just a cheaper option. I would much rather use a high boy.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

You can get the highboy and then later attach separate intake and prime tubes with the appropriate parts number


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

Larger sprayers need to be high boy's. The skid 390's and 440's aren't that bad. No use for a low boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the low boys for the extra space, it fits under my tonneau cover and it's so much easier to clean without making a mess. It does suck for moving it around. 
The high boy is good for moving it around and especially if your working out of a lot of 5 ers.


----------



## van tq nguyen (Nov 26, 2015)

*Thanks Advises*

Thank you very much all your guys for advises !!! Unless otherwise any differently coming advices, we go with a majority of you guys - Hi-boy. Thank you all again.
Van tq Nguyen.


----------

